# Any whippet owners on board ?



## Pennymeadow (12 August 2008)

Hi all im new here im Jeff of Pennymeadow whippets i just wondered if there are any whippet owners on board &amp; if so what their owners do with the whippets eg.Work/race/Lure course/show.


----------



## BigRed (12 August 2008)

That black dog looks like my Jet !

When my 4 whippets were younger, we went proper coursing, and lure coursing and a little bit of racing.


----------



## Nailed (12 August 2008)

Hello. I have a whippet. He's a black one, called Red. To be honest he is just a pet but he goes running twice a day and i think he'd course if i trained him too.. he's lovely.


----------



## Foxyfilly (12 August 2008)

Yep, one here too along with a loopy lurcher.


----------



## Nailed (12 August 2008)

I can never get Red to stay still long enough to take a good pic lol.

I have a thing about loopy loopy breeds! I have a thoroughbred!

Lou x


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (12 August 2008)

ME!!!!!!

I have two, they are pets really but I love to see them catch rabbits out in the fields. Hoping to have a litter out of my younger bitch at some point. They come to work with me so they are proper farm dogs during the day and snuggle on the sofa in the evening!

My mum is a registered breeder - her stud is Notabene - she has 4 at the moment. 3 bitches and the gorgeous Hugo, her stud dog. However, two of her bitches are retired from breeding and are just pets and the other bitch is still too young so she's taking a break. 

Anyway, here are my gorgeous girlies.


----------



## CAYLA (12 August 2008)

This place is swarming with whippets 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have always had whippets....since I met OH as he used to course his lurchers and introduced me to whippets.....all mine past and present are rescues...fresh from the track.
















I have always had bigger chunkier ones...but my litle blue one.....is well..little


----------



## nikkiportia (12 August 2008)

Whippet and a lurcher 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Used to lamp the lurcher, but she's too old now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Whippet still a bit young to work, but has had a couple of bunnies already


----------



## Pennymeadow (12 August 2008)

Some very tidy whippets added so far i work/Race/Show &amp; lure course mine me &amp; my mate do a lot of ferreting with our whippets.


----------



## maisie (13 August 2008)

I have a whippet x greyhound bitch and a whippet bitch - currently 4 weeks in pup - can't wait for our babies to arrive !!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 They're just pets, but I may keep a puppy to show a little.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (13 August 2008)

Here's my boy Finn, being shown by the lady who owns his grand mohter and bred his father.  We bought him from a ad for whippet pups, but it turns out he isn't quite pure bred... and he's just under 23" so far too big to be a whippet!  
He's just won Reserve Champion under 23" at the SW Supreme (second pic down) which is very exciting for us.  His mother's lines are unknown, father is Moretonia.  http://www.k9community.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=50960

Showing isn't his thing really, he likes watching telly






and he quite likes posing too!


----------



## Pennymeadow (13 August 2008)

Does anyone race or lure course with their whippets ?


----------



## whippet (19 August 2008)

I've got 2 fawn boys, a Craigavard and a Selinko, both used mostly for kissing and squeazing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Also a rescue greyhound girl who seems to think it's her sole responsibility to dig craters in the lawn


----------



## haycroft (20 August 2008)

hi ...i think we know of each other..do you go on k9/twk/wwf
my two are in my sig
i course/race abit
Bow ,laguna/sooty sam bred
Peggy, retired due to spinal injury


----------



## Pennymeadow (20 August 2008)

We do know each other from elsewhere good to see you on here.


----------



## Pennymeadow (12 October 2008)

The Uk Working Whippet Club will be holding a 16 dog whippet stake with the possibility of a second 8 dog whippet stake (Entries Permitting) Also a 8 dog lurcher stake possibly 16 (Entries Permitting) on Saturday 13th December 2008.

Entry Fee £10 per whippet

£5 per Lurcher to be pre paid to enter your dog PM myself or Nigelmcfc.

The Venue will be

The School House Inn
Low Marishes
Malton
North Yorkshire
YO17 6RJ
http://www.schoolhouseinn.co.uk/index.htm

Here is a list of dogs entered so far.

WHIPPETS £10 Entry

1 Stavass Moonlighting Entered 
2 Pennymeadow Poppy Entered
3 Greatcoates Pistol Pete Entered
4 Pennymeadow Blackjack Of Rabbitrunner Entered
5 Lady Beatrice Entered
6 Devon Daisy Entered
7 High Jinx Entered
9 Precious Ruby Murry Entered
10 Ebony Black Of rabbitrunner Entered
11 Elgedane Blue Empire Entered
12 Elgedane Silverslip Entered
13 Elgedane Dark Charm Entered
14 Eugenie Princess Entered
15 Winterfell Tinkerbell Entered
16 Winterfell Sprite Entered
17 Winterfell Lady Gray Entered
18 Williamswick Cavalier Entered
19 kenny's blue lady Entered
20 Mark's pied lady Entered
21Tanya 1 Entered
22 Tanya 2 Entered
23 Lynperry Wonder Of Firstrike Entered
24 Parkstone Queen Of The Nile Entered
25 Sidney Entered
26 Jet Entered





LURCHERS £5 Entry

1 Storm Entered 
2 Tod Entered
3 Sally Entered
4 Tyler Entered
5 Lulu Entered
6 Sas Entered
7 Ellie Entered
8 Rok Entered


So for anyone who wants enter PM myself or Nigel


----------

